# An Extinct Tool for Bending Wire!



## Grumpy

Dick, just goes to show how cheap tools are today. $3 was probably a lot of money back then.


----------



## Karson

Dick: I think you can buy something similiar at Harbor Freight.









http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94571









http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=44094

I sure thought that I'd seen a version like yours.

But a great salvage.


----------



## Chipncut

Your right Grumpy. I was earning $306 a month before taxes, & heath coverage deduction.

Karson, I've often thought of buying that HF tool, the big one.


----------



## dennis

I use to hang suspended ceilings on 12ga wire. Got pretty good bending strange shapes with a pair of lineman's pliers. Interesting tool. Never heard of one before.


----------



## jm540

when it comes to wire if you can't do it with klien no9's it cant be done


----------



## JohnGray

FYI - Widget Supply sells wire bending jigs, http://www.widgetsupply.com/page/WS/PROD/craft-wire-tools/BBA21.


----------



## Chipncut

Thanks for the link John, I bookmarked it.

The gadget looks like you use the wire as the lever.


----------



## Sawdust2

I inherited one of those wire benders of Widgets. I screwed it to a 2×6 so I can put it in a vise. I've even used it once or twice!

Lee


----------



## Chipncut

Hey Barry!

Maybe I should have said, the company is extinct.

Let's see the rest of your link.


----------



## MyOldGarage

I have something similar to that . . . used for doing piano wire for R/C airplane parts, like control linkages and landing gears? I always just stuck it in my bench vise. I'll see if I can snap a photo tonight . . I think it's by K&S?

AHA! Here's the right brand, but it's not 100% like mine:

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXGFW4&P=6

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0093p?&C=RAP&P=6


----------



## sharad

You have really found a treasure!
Sharad


----------



## Chipncut

Thanks for the link Bradley.

Thanks Sharad.


----------



## Chipncut

You Can't make a nice chain like this, with a pliers.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## LeeJ

H Dick;

I remember my father having one of those.

I have seen them, or something like them within the last ten years or so.

They are fun to play with.

Lee


----------



## Chipncut

Hi Lee,

You mean you don't have one of these?

I thought you had just about every tool there is.*<(;O)#*


----------

